# worn spray tip



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

What do you do if you are caught short with a worn spray tip?
can you minimize the damage somehow? Increase the pressure so the paint is atomized better?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah increasing pressure helps even out the fan, but overspray is drastically increased with a worn tip. Especially if you jack up the pressure. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

So I will have to write out another invoice for the customized paint job on the owner's car.
more paperwork.


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

I find it to be a big old mess when the tips are worn.
Overspray from hell and the paint goes on too thick.


----------

